# Sessions?



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I picked up a Sessions Istodis jacket off backcountry for super cheap... wondering if anyone's had experience with their outerwear? I picked up a hoodie sweater off of SAC a few months ago... damn thing fell apart just wearing it around campus. Stitching under the right arm just unraveled. I got it replaced and the replacement seems to be holding up alright, but I'm still not sure how wary I ought to be of the company.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I have had pretty good experiences with their outerwear - I have 2 shell jackets from them (both cheap off SAC) and a softshell hoodie, and all are in good shape for how much Ive worn them. No seams have ripped out or anything, they all seem well constructed - although one of the powder skirt loops ripped a little during a bad tumble (but that might be because i kinda had to stretch them to get them to fit with my non-sessions pants).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had a few items from them. I got a new pair of sessions snowpants off of sac. I blew out the crotch towards the end of the season. Of course I was using them for backcountry hiking, skinning, and motions that snowboard pants don't normally incur. I have another pair that are around 5 years old and are still holding up. I had a Sessions jacket that I got sick of before it died. Overall I think they are a pretty good company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm wearing Sessions jacket and pants this season and have found them pretty good so far. They're not huge down here, so nice to be a little different...


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I've had a few items from them. I got a new pair of sessions snowpants off of sac. I blew out the crotch towards the end of the season. Of course I was using them for backcountry hiking, skinning, and motions that snowboard pants don't normally incur. I have another pair that are around 5 years old and are still holding up. I had a Sessions jacket that I got sick of before it died. Overall I think they are a pretty good company.


I got a pair of the session's terrestrials(deep red) off of SAC a few weeks ago. Mainly because I have been looking for something Gortex in any color other then black. Couldn't beat the price either. I have only worn them around my apartment checking out the fit and quality before I decided to keep them. I did give them a little water test in the shower, and I was pretty impressed. Seem like pretty high quality gear. 

I also got a pair of TELE specific pants from Totem(lightly used)for kicking around the back country. They are made of hemp(damn hippy tele kooks) but I gave them a try summer riding at hood, and I seemed to stay relativly dry. It should solve the 'blowing out the crotch' problem, since tele riding has a pretty exagerated range of movement.. Plus, it doesn't hurt to try and be a little enviro freindly when looking for new gear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

im super dissatisfied with my sessions blitzwing pants. waterproof doesnt hold up for a 10k/10k. seems like their true rateing would be 1k/1k


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

i got a question about their outerwear... what is the difference between the loose and baggy fit they use to desceibe there outerwear fits?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

OP, I've got the Istodis... love it. It held up great last season, and believe me, it got beat to shit... I caught the thing on rails, trees, and skid across pavement in it... no holes or tears yet. I love Sessions gear.


----------

